# Achille Lauro e il bacio a Boss Doms. Foto



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Achille Lauro, il nuovo idolo di Repubblica e dei progressisti (Che ne decantano L’anti machismo) nel corso dell’ultima puntata di Sanremo 2020 bacia il
batterista boss Doms

Ecco la foto


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Al prossimo giro si ingropperanno a vicenda

Puro esibizionismo. Sarebbe stato ridicolo e fuori contesto anche se fossero stati un uomo e una donna... biologici...


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Achille Lauro è un gran paraculo. È un personaggio da Barbara D'Urso, ma ha avuto la furbizia di farsi conoscere dal grande pubblico con un pezzo che citava i grandi rockers dello scorso millennio e, per questo motivo, è stato preso sul serio dalla critica ed ogni trashata che fa viene considerata "arte".


----------



## wildfrank (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Achille Lauro è un gran paraculo. È un personaggio da Barbara D'Urso, ma ha avuto la furbizia di farsi conoscere dal grande pubblico con un pezzo che citava i grandi rockers dello scorso millennio e, per questo motivo, è stato preso sul serio dalla critica ed ogni trashata che fa viene considerata "arte".



Mi viene l'allergia agli occhi soltanto a vederlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2020)

Si sono baciati tutti a questo festival. Ghali, questo travestito pagliaccio, i due conduttori in una continuna bro-romance , Fiorello e Tiziano Ferro, discorso LGBT di Tiziano ferro, senza contare tutte le canzoni femministe e accusatrici degli uomini.
Una direzione ben voluta di umiliazione del genere maschile.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si sono baciati tutti a questo festival. Ghali, questo travestito pagliaccio, i due conduttori in una continuna bro-romance , Fiorello e Tiziano Ferro, discorso LGBT di Tiziano ferro, senza contare tutte le canzoni femministe e accusatrici degli uomini.
> Una direzione ben voluta di umiliazione del genere maschile.



La cosa tragica è che ci sono uomini che applaudono a questo massacro continuo nei confronti del genere maschile.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Achille Lauro, il nuovo idolo di Repubblica e dei progressisti (Che ne decantano L’anti machismo) nel corso dell’ultima puntata di Sanremo 2020 bacia il
> batterista boss Doms
> 
> Ecco la foto



A quando il bacio in pubblico tra i nostri politici PDioti?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa tragica è che ci sono uomini che applaudono a questo massacro continuo nei confronti del genere maschile.


Ma infatti.

Io volevo i fischi al monologo della Jebreal e questi che fanno? Applaudono ad una che chiama gli italiani fascisti. La colpa è anche di questa "destra" italiana che è disunita sul tema del femminismo. La De Girolamo ha elogiato la Jebreal per esempio e la Santanchè ha attaccato Amadeus per la scemenza sul passo indietro, dando indirettamente ragione ai deliri delle femministe. Junior Cally, al posto di essere attaccato per le sue posizioni politiche che non ci devono essere in un festival bipartisan, viene attaccato soprattutto dalla destra per un testo "sessistahahaha".

C'è il pericolo serio, che quest'odio verso gli uomini in generale, diffuso qui in Italia dalla Boldrini, diventi una cosa "popolare", anzi già lo è, e maltrattare un uomo innocente diventi una cosa normale se a farlo è una donna. Per dire, già l'immigrazione è diventato un tema divisivo e non più popolare, infatti quest'anno non c'è stato nessun riferimento ed hanno censurato Roger Waters, probabilmente, per questo motivo. Io dico semplicemente NO alla violenza a scopo offensivo ed essendo un uomo che si comporta per bene, non vedo perchè mi devo vergognare di esserlo. Quelli che stuprano sono bestie e basta, non sono uomini.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa tragica è che ci sono uomini che applaudono a questo massacro continuo nei confronti del genere maschile.



il genere etero sta estinguendosi ,e poi li voglio vedere a mandare avanti la razza umana


----------



## DMC (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa tragica è che ci sono uomini che applaudono a questo massacro continuo nei confronti del genere maschile.



La cosa tragica è che si guardi ancora Sanremo


----------



## DMC (9 Febbraio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il genere etero sta estinguendosi ,e poi li voglio vedere a mandare avanti la razza umana



Tranquilli, che se la razza umana si estingue non sarà per mancanza di bambini e coppie etero.


----------



## sacchino (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Achille Lauro, il nuovo idolo di Repubblica e dei progressisti (Che ne decantano L’anti machismo) nel corso dell’ultima puntata di Sanremo 2020 bacia il
> batterista boss Doms
> 
> Ecco la foto



I sinistronzi ci vorrebberro tutti gay.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2020)

triggered ..


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

*I deliri di fanpage (ultraprogressita): chi fischia Achille Lauro non è una persona libera. Achille Lauro combatte le distinzioni tra maschile e femminile, perchè è libero. *


----------



## Igniorante (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Achille Lauro, il nuovo idolo di Repubblica e dei progressisti (Che ne decantano L’anti machismo) nel corso dell’ultima puntata di Sanremo 2020 bacia il
> batterista boss Doms
> 
> Ecco la foto



Su Achille Lauro vado controcorrente, è un personaggio e va preso per quel che è, punto.
Premettendo che imho ci sono pochi dubbi sul fatto che sia gay o comunque bisex, credo gliene freghi molto poco di quello che pensa la gente. 
Poi, sia a livello tecnico che di testi è pochissima roba, ma questo è un altro discorso che mette d'accordo tutti, penso.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I deliri di fanpage (ultraprogressita): chi fischia Achille Lauro non è una persona libera. Achille Lauro combatte le distinzioni tra maschile e femminile, perchè è libero. *



Praticamente ha sbagliato l'Onnipotente a creare uomo e donna, a creare la diversità. La diversità è sinonimo di schiavitù.

Doveva farci tutti uguali, possibilmente tutti perfetti idioti, non ci sarebbe stato da porsi problemi.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Su Achille Lauro vado controcorrente, è un personaggio e va preso per quel che è, punto.
> Premettendo che imho ci sono pochi dubbi sul fatto che sia gay o comunque bisex, credo gliene freghi molto poco di quello che pensa la gente.
> Poi, sia a livello tecnico che di testi è pochissima roba, ma questo è un altro discorso che mette d'accordo tutti, penso.


È un personaggio che funziona ed ha fatto bene Amadeus a prenderlo. Però trovo delirante chi parla di messaggi morali e arte in quello che fa. È il nulla! È come trovare qualcosa di significativo nei film di Boldi e De Sica.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È un personaggio che funziona ed ha fatto bene Amadeus a prenderlo. Però trovo delirante chi parla di messaggi morali e arte in quello che fa. È il nulla! È come trovare qualcosa di significativo nei film di Boldi e De Sica.



Ma infatti il problema non è lui ma chi strumentalizza certe situazioni, ed ovviamente non mi riferisco solo a ciò che riguarda Achille Lauro ma a tutto il mondo gay/lesbo/trans, ai soliti discorsi sui migranti ecc...
Il cantante scrive e propone una canzone, la mette anche "in scena", ma non può essere responsabile di come viene interpretato tutto questo...


----------



## Mika (9 Febbraio 2020)

Mi ricorda il primo Renato Zero, quando si vestiva strano ed era teatrale. Invece nel panorama mondiale ricorda in piccolo Freddy Mercury. E' un Performer, ne più ne meno, cercare ideologie o significati mi pare inutile.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

In una gara canora bisognerebbe basarsi solo sulla musica, no? Ed in quell'ambito Achille Lauro è zero. Anzi, bisognerebbe ricorrere ai numeri relativi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2020)

A me non frega niente di sto tipo, può fare quello che vuole finché non fa del male a nessuno

Ma oggi è quasi come gli omosessuali che spettacolarizzano i loro orientamenti siano considerati, da certe menti illuminate, più avanti, più normali, più degni di nota, più "uomini", di chi è... Standard? 

L'uomo "classico" è noioso, superato, non va considerato, è un assassino mentale e fisico del genere femminile, è il male, è fascista


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si sono baciati tutti a questo festival. Ghali, questo travestito pagliaccio, i due conduttori in una continuna bro-romance , Fiorello e Tiziano Ferro, discorso LGBT di Tiziano ferro, senza contare tutte le canzoni femministe e accusatrici degli uomini.
> Una direzione ben voluta di umiliazione del genere maschile.



E pensano pure di essere ribelli e rivoluzionari, mentre hanno i mass-media e lo Stato dalla loro parte... 

Tra l'altro così facendo insultano i propri genitori, che se fossero stati gay non li avrebbero generati.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2020)

Che poi queste cose sono SEMPRE E COMUNQUE al maschile eh, sia mai che si vedano due lesbiche. Nono, quelle poi attizzano l'uomo e non è possibile, perché l'uomo si deve solo vergognare e basta.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che poi queste cose sono SEMPRE E COMUNQUE al maschile eh, sia mai che si vedano due lesbiche. Nono, quelle poi attizzano l'uomo e non è possibile, perché l'uomo si deve solo vergognare e basta.



l'hanno (quasi) fatto miss keta e elettra lamborghini. 

ma ormai di queste cose se ne vedono talmente tante che non scandalizzano più nessuno, eppure se ne continua a parlare.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È un personaggio che funziona ed ha fatto bene Amadeus a prenderlo. Però trovo delirante chi parla di messaggi morali e arte in quello che fa. È il nulla! È come trovare qualcosa di significativo nei film di Boldi e De Sica.



concordo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> In una gara canora bisognerebbe basarsi solo sulla musica, no? Ed in quell'ambito Achille Lauro è zero. Anzi, bisognerebbe ricorrere ai numeri relativi.



Sí e no, da che mondo è mondo se ne sono visti a dozzine di cantanti che sul palco hanno portato anche un personaggio, oltre alla canzone.
E questo ben prima della spettacolarizzazione della diversità che va di moda adesso, o dei fenomeni dei social moderni.
Il fatto è che una volta non ci si incazza.va per certe performance perché non c'erano i politici ed i benpensanti di turno a smanettarsi il pisolino, anzi casomai quelli gli davano addosso e quindi il cantante ci stava anche più simpatico. 
Purtroppo la società è degenerata.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Achille Lauro, il nuovo idolo di Repubblica e dei progressisti (Che ne decantano L’anti machismo) nel corso dell’ultima puntata di Sanremo 2020 bacia il
> batterista boss Doms
> 
> Ecco la foto



grande Lauro….ahahahha

fin dagli inizi era l'unico che apprezzavo nella marmaglia della trap o come si chiama e infatti non mi ha smentito perché ha svoltato verso qualcosa di altro…

la canzone non era il massimo ma devo riascoltarla...ha fatto sicuramente di meglio comunque

(in ogni caso vah che sono eterissimi tutti e 2..il bossetto è anche sposato con figli mi pare)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> (in ogni caso vah che sono eterissimi tutti e 2..il bossetto è anche sposato con figli mi pare)



Peggio ancora.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> *E pensano pure di essere ribelli e rivoluzionari, mentre hanno i mass-media e lo Stato dalla loro parte... *
> 
> Tra l'altro così facendo insultano i propri genitori, che se fossero stati gay non li avrebbero generati.


Infatti rimango perplesso quando qualcuno dice che Achille Lauro ha indignato i buonisti. La critica ed i giornalisti, specie gli anziani come Gino Castaldo, sono tutti dalla sua parte. Tutti! Nella puntata di oggi di Domenica in dedicata a Sanremo, lo hanno trattato come fosse chissà che artista rivoluzionario, senza alcun contraddittorio.

Povia casomai ha indignato quando fece il pezzo su Luca che era gay. E non sono affatto un suo fan, ma è la verità.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque, nulla contro le tendenze sessuali di questi specifici soggetti. Ognuno è libero di andare con chi vuole. Ma per quale motivo rompere le palle e attaccare in continuazione chi è esclusivamente, e fortemente, eterosessuale?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, nulla contro le tendenze sessuali di questi specifici soggetti. Ognuno è libero di andare con chi vuole. Ma per quale motivo rompere le palle e attaccare in continuazione chi è esclusivamente, e fortemente, eterosessuale?


Un omosessuale per bene, che veste come una persona normale, sarebbe indignato da certi siparietti. Come, da fiero maschio che ama le donne (o è sessista dirlo?  ) sono indignato io, quando vedo uomini come Roger Waters e Marco Masini che parlano contro il proprio sesso.


----------

